# Please Help teaching him 2 things.



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello ,

I am begginer with dogs Please tell me how can I Teach him his name or this is automaticly when I keep calling him and how can I teach him to sit or any movement !

Regards


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

There is a game we play with new puppers....two people stand across from each other al little ways and pup is on leash one person calls " <insert pup's name here> come " and is excited...when pup comes, pup gets a treat. Then the other person does the same thing. Back and forth. Teaches pup's name and gives a good start to the come command. Eventually you each take steps backward until there is a good distance between you. For sit or anything else, what I did with my new pup was make some really yummy treats, I tell her to sit..and then I wait. When she sat, click and treat. Keep the sessions short and positive.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I was told to take a treat, let the dog sniff it, then rise it between your eyes, while placing it there, say the name, and stare in his eyes for a second and treat. It has helped me to get Sigurd to know his name!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

If this pup is really 4weeks old, he is far too young to be 'taught' any of these things! instead do some research on hand raising orphan pups & what you should be doing to stimulate his development; it's a lot of work to mimic the effects of a mother dog & littermates









This pup will have a much greater chance of being a 'normal' dog if you return him to the breeder & bring him back home at 8weeks.
If this isn't possible, then find him some other similar aged pups to interact with, also a gentle older dog that loves pups who will teach him "dog talk".
You need to be very careful with exposing him to disease as he has very little ability to fight off any illnesses - don't forget that even if you don't bring him places, you can easily bring home diseases such as parvo or distemper on your shoes...

At this young age, anything you do with him needs to be positive with little or no correction.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

oh wow I had no idea that he was referring to a 4 week old pup. yes this changes things quite a bit.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Haddadin, this post is going to raise more questions;

From a previous thread:


> Originally Posted By: Haddadinhehe No
> 
> I Have 3 dogs , Well some dog here I Posted twice about him when he was small and when he was bigger little bit.
> 
> ...


Did you not train your other dogs with recognizing their names or the sit (or other) commands

Training the name can be done as gsdlove212 mentioned. If you don't have others who can help, you can get yourself some yummy treats. With the puppy, call his name and when he looks at you, raise and treat, repeat calling his name, praise and treat when he looks at you. Keep the training sessions short with your puppy-under 15 minutes. But have several sessions during the day. When playing with your puppy, interrupt the play sessions with a brief training session and then go back to playing.

For sit, you can again use a treat. Raise the treat slowly above the puppy's head (not too high!) and toward his back. As he sits to watch/try for the treat, praise with a "good sit!" and treat.

Can you tell us about what kind of treats you have available or are willing to use in your area. You mentioned farm. Can you cook and cut up some chicken to use for treats? What kind of treats can you get in your local stores to use. 

Do you have access to or know about using a clicker in your training.

Most important, what are your intentions or goals with your dog (s)? Companionship and general pet or to help out around the farm.

Any intentions for breeding them? Or do you intend on spaying and neitering your dogs.?

Just a lot of general questions that may give members here an idea of how they can give you the best advice and support you may need.

Good Luck


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

Like I commented on your other thread. Teaching your dog should not be your primary concern at the moment. Heed Alto's advice and read up on what to do to stimulate his development physically and mentally. If you don't feel up for the challenge find out if there's someone around you who is willing and have some experience to feed the pup and 'simulate' behaviour of mother and pup. Wait till the pup survived beyond 12 weeks and then start to think about training.


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

Can we see some pics of your 3 dogs together?

It's interesting that you're asking about obedience training and potty breaks with only your newest pup. What about the previous 2 or how did the "man" handle it?

I think everyone is concerned about the well-being of your puppies and we're all happy to give advice, but personally, some of your posts raise a flag with me. I would like to see some pictures of the non-pure-bred puppies.


----------

